
The Mental Toll of Covid-19, and the Doctor Who Saw It Coming - cf100clunk
https://thetyee.ca/Culture/2020/07/10/Mental-Toll-Covid-Doctors-Saw-Coming/
======
realpanzer
Interesting title. Either it was some doctor which saw it coming or it was
Doctor Who (from TV) who saw it coming.

